# General > General Chat >  The best place to live the wilderness for years and years and years?

## jeffb

So lets say you wanted to say screw society and head for the hills for good. Where would you go?

----------


## crashdive123

Almost a year and a half ago you came here and asked the same question.....and you're still looking?

Well - since you started this thread a while back http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...226#post238226

And in that thread I asked you..... 


> Are you looking to buy a piece of remote property, or just freeload on somebody else's land?


  To which you responded...... 


> Freeload on somebody else's land.


I still got nothing for you other than if society is that bad, why are you still a part of it after this much time?

----------


## hunter63

I know my memory is bad but not that bad........
So how you doin' on that prolect??????

----------


## jeffb

> Almost a year and a half ago you came here and asked the same question.....and you're still looking?
> 
> Well - since you started this thread a while back http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...226#post238226
> 
> 
> 
> And in that thread I asked you.....   To which you responded...... 
> 
> I still got nothing for you other than if society is that bad, why are you still a part of it after this much time?



I'm looking for another wilderness place. The place I had didn't work out.

----------


## crashdive123

So - tell us where you went - how long you stayed - what worked - what didn't - what you would do different.

----------


## BENESSE

No wonder it didn't work out.
You might consider changing your attitude, for starters.

----------


## intothenew

> So lets say you wanted to say screw society and head for the hills for good. Where would you go?


Certainly not to a web forum. 

The first places would be to see a few old friends, have a few beers, reminisce, and let them know I was dropping out. 

Assuming I lived through that, to Mom's. That one would be tough, before, during, and after.

Then, the bank. That one would feel good, for a little while. 

Then, I'd just follow my nose and/or stomach. I certainly would not drive stakes, society finds me.

----------


## Rick

He won't have to travel far to see mom. Maybe up the stairs out of the basement. I think we have his number. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Sometimes it's just fun to feed the trolls.

----------


## JPGreco

aw, I was gonna recommend pitching camp near a moonshiner's camp, pot farm, or methlab.  Those places seem to be notoriously difficult to find and are most definitely occupied by like minded freeloaders.  I also recommend a police officer costume, just for laughs.

----------


## Rick

Since you want to get away from society AND freeload on other peoples properties let me suggest a place that's probably quite near to you. It's located in Chino, California. It has some wide open areas where you can pitch a tent or hammock and not have to worry about paying bills or working or any of that stuff. Here's a write up on it. 

http://www.cdcr.ca.gov/Facilities_Locator/CIM.html

----------


## 1stimestar

He's going to pitch a tent there?  Heeheee.

----------


## crashdive123

....or find out that things weren't so bad after all.

----------


## Winnie

Well, he's consistent and dim as a toc-H lamp if he can't remember asking the same question before.

----------


## Sarge47

So Jeff, try Alaska, I hear tell that there's plenty of wilderness up there...dress warm dude!   :2:

----------


## finallyME

I would say Southern California, or as the locals refer to is, SoCal.  Lots of wilderness.  I would also say, stay far, far, far away from Utah.

----------


## hunter63

It's too bad that we have jumped straight to "Whack-a-troll"....was kinda interested to see what had transpired in the interim......Then again on the other hand....never mind.

----------


## gryffynklm

> Well, he's consistent and dim as a toc-H lamp if he can't remember asking the same question before.


I had to look it up. LOL funny!!

----------


## natertot

> I would say Southern California, or as the locals refer to is, SoCal.  Lots of wilderness.  I would also say, stay far, far, far away from Utah.


I would also add that a very good tan is helpful. Make sure that you have no ID and the only words you say is "No habla Engles".

----------


## Rick

That will get you a bus ride for sure.

----------


## George

> Almost a year and a half ago you came here and asked the same question.....and you're still looking?
> 
> 
> And in that thread I asked you.....   To which you responded...... 
> 
> I still got nothing for you other than if society is that bad, why are you still a part of it after this much time?


I made this account just to repond to this response,which i reaslise is probably years old by this point.

your an idiot, probably with great survival skills as im sure its a bit of a hoby to you, however i think youll find most people who want to live in the wild permanently want to get away from the very idea of land ownership and money and feel trapped by an evil society or tyranical government. and to prepare to live in the wild can take a long time especially when confronted with a lack of genuine advice and instead pratronised by some arrgogant little man whos probably never been out of his comfort zone, you dont know what peoples lifes are like to assume "its not that bad" and should keep your mouth shut unless you ave some usefull and resourcefull advise. i dont care much for your opinion or about the numerours grammatic errors included in this rant before you bother to responde.

just wind your neck in mate

----------


## Rick

Adios......

----------


## Antonyraison

Come to Africa, I drop you off somewhere, you never be seen nor bothered by anyone again.

Like Seriously imo, the question you asking is just odd, you can't squat and free load off anyone's land.
It's likely best to buy your own plot of land and do you own thing.

----------


## Rick

The post is from 2011. George dredged it up just to try to cause problems.

----------


## hunter63

> I made this account just to repond to this response,which i reaslise is probably years old by this point.
> 
> your an idiot, probably with great survival skills as im sure its a bit of a hoby to you, however i think youll find most people who want to live in the wild permanently want to get away from the very idea of land ownership and money and feel trapped by an evil society or tyranical government. and to prepare to live in the wild can take a long time especially when confronted with a lack of genuine advice and instead pratronised by some arrgogant little man whos probably never been out of his comfort zone, you dont know what peoples lifes are like to assume "its not that bad" and should keep your mouth shut unless you ave some usefull and resourcefull advise. i dont care much for your opinion or about the numerours grammatic errors included in this rant before you bother to responde.
> 
> just wind your neck in mate


Bhohahahaha....Just when I thought we ran out or iJiots  .......(Spelling is deliberate......)......Bingo.

Could have played "toss the troll" for a while.....but this was just nasty....AND hard to read...JUST HIT ENTER ONCE IN A WHILE

----------


## alaskabushman

> I made this account just to *repond* to this response,which i *reaslise* is probably years old by this point.
> 
> *your* an idiot, probably with great survival skills as *im* sure its a bit of a *hoby* to you, however *i* think *youll* find most people who want to live in the wild permanently want to get away from the very idea of land ownership and money and feel trapped by an evil society or tyranical government. and to prepare to live in the wild can take a long time especially when confronted with a lack of genuine advice and instead *pratronised* by some *arrgogant* little man *whos* probably never been out of his comfort zone, you dont know what peoples *lifes* are like to assume "its not that bad" and should keep your mouth shut unless you ave some *usefull* and *resourcefull advise*. *i dont* care much for your opinion or about the *numerours grammatic* errors included in this rant before you bother to *responde*.
> 
> just wind your neck in mate


I care about the "numerours grammatic" errors.

What does that last sentence even mean?

Now that I've had my morning entertainment, time for a cup of tea.

----------


## hunter63

> I care about the "numerours grammatic" errors.
> 
> What does that last sentence even mean?
> 
> Now that I've had my morning entertainment, time for a cup of tea.


Good start on corrections.....You didn't give him(?) a grade.........poor composition, grammar, spelling, sentence structure, punctuation capitalization...?????
Hand it back and have him do it over.

----------


## crashdive123

Wow.  An azzhat from Liverpool joins the forum just to call me out cause his itty bitty sensibilities were ruffled because I thought it was a poor idea to illegally trespass and squat on somebody else's land?  I would offer the now banned azzhat some advice, but his poor snowflake azz would probably melt at the sight of it.

----------


## rebel

Lol. I'm thinking George likes to stir the pot. How's that working out with pasta?

----------


## madmax

I was a little surprised you guys didn't play with your food a little more.  He was ripe for the pickin'.

----------


## hunter63

> I was a little surprised you guys didn't play with your food a little more.  He was ripe for the pickin'.


Yeah.......awwwwww.
So is one post a record?....or just "up there"

----------


## crashdive123

Nah.  We've got several that were "dispatched" before their first post as they re-registered.  One guy - four times in an evening IIRC.

I wouldn't have minded that cats batting around the ball of string for a bit.

----------


## hunter63

I suppose we have been saved from countless a$$hats with out even knowing......
Torpedoed as it were...

----------


## WalkingTree

> Since you want to get away from society AND freeload on other peoples properties let me suggest a place that's probably quite near to you. It's located in Chino, California. It has some wide open areas where you can pitch a tent or hammock and not have to worry about paying bills or working or any of that stuff. Here's a write up on it. 
> 
> http://www.cdcr.ca.gov/Facilities_Locator/CIM.html





> He's going to pitch a tent there?  Heeheee.


I'm surprised nobody said "I see what you did there".

----------


## Diefree

On a few different post I see some people often offering a place for people to live on their private land for a period of time to try their hand at wilderness survival. I am curious to know if these are real offers or just words. I am a 38 year old male who has in the past year been handed a death sentence of cancer. Along with this sentence I found that my wife of 15 years was and had been having an affair. I don't have any children, do have plenty of skills both survival and regular every day to day living. By trade I am a welder, I have built and repaired ships since I was a teenager and once I was handed a bill of cancer the company I have worked for, slaved for, for the last 12 years decided I was to much a liability and let me go. So I have nothing tying me to society any more, I do not want to spend my last year's in a hospital or a society I despise,. I wish to spend it free and in peace, that is why I asked if these offers are real or just talk. I spent a majority of my child hood and teenage years camping for weeks at a time in different central states and a few times in Wyoming always going primitive. I have wanted to get back to this but have not been able to as a result to living how the media and society says you should. Now that I have a time limit and nothing to keep me here I aim to go to the wilderness and finish my days there instead of a bed. I do not wish to purchase any land because what good would it do for me later and I have no one to leave it to.

----------


## kyratshooter

Death sentence?   

Very vague.  Did they give you 6 months, a year, 10 years?  

If you feel like going to live off grid you can not be near the end yet, or even feeling bad.  Off grid involves a lot of hard physical labor and most of the "offers" you see for off grid life expect labor in return for food and a squat.  They are not set up to be a hospice.

My buddy next door died a couple of months ago.  They gave him a "death sentence" 15 years ago.  He was active and "healthy" right up to the last month of his life.  He did require chemo rounds a couple of times and had to be monitored.  He still worked as a consultant, vacationed, hunted and fished and lived his life with wife and family.

Sounds like you are giving up before you have too, depending on the type cancer.  You are also taking yourself out of contact with the medical profession that cold keep you alive indefinitely by going "off grid".

Sounds almost like that is what you want, along with a community of off grid folk to care for you during your "last days".

Wives leave you
Dogs bite you
Bosses fire you
Pickups are forever,

so you need to buy a good truck immediately.

----------


## Diefree

:-) I already own a good Chevy. But as for the rest it could be 3 years or 6 years could be shorter or longer. The doctors told my dad he had 3 months after he was diagnosed with the same type but he lived another 11 years. I was diagnosed with a ampullary carcinoma in my stomach. I am still in good shape and I am very active every day, meaning I am not sitting around feeling sorry for myself. I don't feel bad and only went to the doctors cause I had a recurring pain like I was being punched in the stomach every morning and throughout the day. I'm not looking for some one or people to take care of me in my last days, when the days get shorter I will place my self where I would need to be. But before then I would love to enjoy life for a while. As for physical labor, that is what I do. I have never known any other type of work that wasn't physical labor, I have worked in shipyards my entire working life building ships or repairing ships. No matter the weather, and believe me it is very physically exhausting a lot of the times. But I would not ever ask someone else to care for me and that is not what I am looking for. To be honest I don't really know how long I would do this for but I know I want to be away from it all for at least a year. Like I said before I have nothing holding me here anymore, and sadly I have no more family left to worry about leaving behind either. I'm not giving up on myself or on life, I am just in a spot in my life where I am lost and don't know what direction I should go in and want to get away from everything so I can clear my head and maybe find myself. If need be I will buy a piece of land or even rent one, I'm not looking to be a freeloader or a burden on someone else I have always made my own way and always will till it is over. I just didn't want to buy a piece of land yet cause like I said I really am not sure how long this trip will be. Kyratshooter when I say spend my last days I really mean what time I have left that I am still physically able to do this I would rather spend it in the wilderness where it is peaceful not that I want to just go out in the woods and live there like it is a hospice and die there, I'm sorry that I didn't explain this better.

----------


## Tokwan

Hmmmm.......you guys are getting all mischievous and nasty... :Thumbup:

----------


## hunter63

Well Diefree.....Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.
May want to PM Elissa.....
They are looking for help....
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-our-homestead

Their link was removed from their 1st post as it is considered spam in the body for the post.
If you want it..... PM me...I'll send it to you.

----------


## Tokwan

> :-) I already own a good Chevy. But as for the rest it could be 3 years or 6 years could be shorter or longer. The doctors told my dad he had 3 months after he was diagnosed with the same type but he lived another 11 years. I was diagnosed with a ampullary carcinoma in my stomach. I am still in good shape and I am very active every day, meaning I am not sitting around feeling sorry for myself. I don't feel bad and only went to the doctors cause I had a recurring pain like I was being punched in the stomach every morning and throughout the day. I'm not looking for some one or people to take care of me in my last days, when the days get shorter I will place my self where I would need to be. But before then I would love to enjoy life for a while. As for physical labor, that is what I do. I have never known any other type of work that wasn't physical labor, I have worked in shipyards my entire working life building ships or repairing ships. No matter the weather, and believe me it is very physically exhausting a lot of the times. But I would not ever ask someone else to care for me and that is not what I am looking for. To be honest I don't really know how long I would do this for but I know I want to be away from it all for at least a year. Like I said before I have nothing holding me here anymore, and sadly I have no more family left to worry about leaving behind either. I'm not giving up on myself or on life, I am just in a spot in my life where I am lost and don't know what direction I should go in and want to get away from everything so I can clear my head and maybe find myself. If need be I will buy a piece of land or even rent one, I'm not looking to be a freeloader or a burden on someone else I have always made my own way and always will till it is over. I just didn't want to buy a piece of land yet cause like I said I really am not sure how long this trip will be. Kyratshooter when I say spend my last days I really mean what time I have left that I am still physically able to do this I would rather spend it in the wilderness where it is peaceful not that I want to just go out in the woods and live there like it is a hospice and die there, I'm sorry that I didn't explain this better.


May I know what kind of cancer and what stage are you in now? How long did the Doctors give you, and what are the treatment you are undergoing right now?

----------


## Diefree

Tokwan, it's Ampullary Carcinoma, or other wise known as Pancreatic stomach cancer. In the later part of stage 2b. The treatment is pancreatic resection, basically removing part of the pancreas and other parts of my inside to. There is also treatment after the surgery to, something to do with my lymph nodes and blood and such but I really didn't hear much after the dr said it was pancreatic cancer I was kind of in a fog. This all has happened in the past 3 weeks. Been in kind of a Denise stage and grieving stage lately but I know this is not getting me anywhere. I was told that I could have 2 years or less without the treatment more then likely less. But with treatment there is a 79% chance of making it for 15 years or more, depending on if they can get it all, if the treatment works and what I do with myself. The surgery is scheduled for next month all I can do is get it and hope for the best. I have thought of not getting the surgery the drs said that with the shape I am in now and how I keep active and how I eat help a lot with how things will go.

----------


## Diefree

Thanks hunter63 I will definitely message Elissa

----------


## Tokwan

Then, going away somewhere isolated is not the answer and might make the 2 years left limited to only 6 months.
From what you have told me, if it involves the pancreas, then you will really have to watch the diet which means, you will need a lot of carbohydrate and lots of protein.
Your diet should be sort of those with gastritis patients...rice, milk (goats milk helps), chicken, fish but not too may red meat.
Stay away from sour food, or gas giving food such as carbonated drinks, alcohol, cabbages, tomatoes, cucumber,melons, etc.
Stay from oily food, food with yeast and so on.

You will need medication so it means staying off the grid, will most probably kill you. Its better off to stay where you can get good non acidic food and where you can get treatment.

Now, don't ever bring this up again.

----------


## Diefree

Tokwan, I know what you say is true and I'm not looking to go tomorrow, I have really debated on getting the treatment or not but I am going get it. I do eat very healthy and follow a very strict diet have always, I still to this day follow a routine of morning workouts along with jogging, although the distance have decreased over they past year. This ideal I had of moving away from society was something I was looking to do after all the treatment and surgery because I already told you regardless of what the out come is I am doing this. I just wanted to see if any of those offers were real so someone could actually see if it is truly what they wanted before they actually decided to do it. Can I buy land, yes I can and after going through a lot of different post I see that is what I am going to have to do. I have thought of every thing you have said plus some before you said it and it still has not changed my mind. I know the risk of both sides of that and I am willing to face them but as I said there is nothing left for me here so why stay after treatment and everything. I have enough money saved that I could live comfortably for at least 12 to 15 years with out actually having to work for someone else as their slave anymore. Put yourself in my shoes, would you really want to spend the last day that you could surrounded by strangers or surrounded by nature.

----------


## Tokwan

I want both! Before my accident, I love going into the jungle....I have spent 45 days  alone in my "base camp". FYI, I am a lone hiker, and I hike in the Malaysian Equatorial Jungle. I actually have a wild gibbon that knows me and would come for food when I go to my "sanctuary".
But then, the need for family or friends keeps me getting out back to civilization. I have been known to ride a 250cc (before changing to a 300cc block) 1,200miles, just to see a friend who I missed.

I have friends, real good good friends, and I treat some people in this forum as real good friends even though I have never met them. This is what makes me coming back here. When I was recuperating, I had so many friends who visited me from all over Malaysia, Thailand, Indonesia and Singapore. Moslems, Christians, Buddhist and Hindus all prayed for me. That's what my wife told me. I have sent thank you notes to them. I have personally shook some of their hands. I came back to this forum, cos I knew I was missing something. I couldn't remember this forum's name and search for it. I made a mistake of joining another survivalist forum thinking it was this one. I was glad when I saw this forum again, it ticked my memories again.

So there you have it...people will need people. Lonelines will kill you.

----------


## crashdive123

Diefree - I will PM (private message) you the link that was removed from the thread that Hunter63 referenced.

----------


## Diefree

I do know that people do crave interaction with people and what you have sounds truly awesome and it is good for you. I don't have a lot of friends such as this, I have 3 true friends that have been my friends for years. Sadly while I was spending all of that time building a life I had forgot to actually live my life. As for being alone, I don't know if that is what I actually want, do I crave interaction with people, not really. Never have until I met my wife. That is why I said I feel like I am lost and need to find my self, in a months time I went from having the world and having what I had been working towards my whole life and actually knowing where I was going in the future to losing my world and everything in it and getting told that I could possibly not have as long of a future as I had thought. So yeah I am lost. Loneliness might just be what saves a person to my friend. Losing my wife was a slap in the face but with time I could get over it, the other part though the news of the cancer was like a wake up call.

----------


## Tokwan

One way to find out..just pack your bags, buy a plane tcket to somewhere foreign, and if you can be out there for about a month without talking to anybody, then, go on with your plans.

----------


## Diefree

I already set these plans in action this morning I woke up feeling different about all of it after chatting with you Tokwan. Thank you for chatting with me.

----------


## Tokwan

You are welcome, now just don't do anything stupid...have and lead a good life. Enjoy it to the fullest.

----------


## madmax

Het Diefree.  Stay in touch if you can.  Love to hear about your adventures.

----------


## 1stimestar

So, spend the next year or two regaining your health.  Get the treatment you need so that you have time to become the person you are meant to be now.  I know that with your divorce you are feeling lost.  Now is the time to find out who you want to be and to become that person.  Are you a person that is going to just give up?  Throw in the towel?  Disappear silently, exit stage wilderness?  Were you ever that person?  Do you have parents?  Do you have any family at all?  Because I can tell you from first hand experience that going off to die in the wilderness will hurt THEM. FOREVER.  You might have been sucker punched by the cancer diagnosis but that doesn't mean you have to lay there and take it.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Adios......


WOW was that the first ever one post ban?

----------


## crashdive123

> WOW was that the first ever one post ban?


Not even close.

----------


## Rick

We've had soooo many that didn't even make it to one post.

----------


## Tokwan

:Devil2:  hehehehehehehe

----------


## oldsoldier

> We've had soooo many that didn't even make it to one post.


 Yeah I saw where you and crash mentioned that after my question. Thanks for being vigilant, or is that vigalantie?

----------


## crashdive123

> Yeah I saw where you and crash mentioned that after my question. Thanks for being vigilant, or is that vigalantie?


Hey!  I don't need that stuff..............oh wait..........you weren't talking about the little blue pill were you?

----------

